# التحويلات الهندسية



## nice engineer (20 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الرجاء تزويدي بجدول يحتوي جميع التحويلات الهندسية لجميع القياسات و بجميع الوحدات للضرورة 
و اكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## ⒸⒽⒺⓂ ⒺⓃⒼ (20 أكتوبر 2009)

اذا كنت تقصد جدول تحويل الوحدات فتفضل هذا اللينك
http://www.mediafire.com/?hhjmfoamcng
عملتله سكان من كتابي
الكتاب لـ felder and rousseau
اسمه elementary principles of chemical processes
بالتوفيق،،


----------



## دنياي (24 أكتوبر 2009)

> اذا كنت تقصد جدول تحويل الوحدات فتفضل هذا اللينك


 
السلام عليكم 
بالحقيقه اني محتاج لهالشي شكرا الك للمساعد وشكرا لصاحب الموضوع
تقبل تحيتي وسلامي


----------



## كافي خداع (26 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## ابو ام البنين (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خير


----------

